# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ✓ صد شب صد مشق | عمومی ✓

## mahdi_artur

آپدیت 1400

*صد تا آزمون تحت عنوان مشق شب برای دروس عمومی اینجا آپلود شده
*

*هر شب* یک آزمون بزنید و تحلیل کنید ، در تحلیل حتما نکات تست هایی که غلط زدین رو جایی یادداشت کنید *بعدا این نکاتُ مرور کنید*.
_هر آزمون 25 سوال داره از دروس عمومی + پاسخ تشریحی تو یه دونه فایل _ 


*در مجموع 2500 سوال در طی صد شب تا کنکور حل و بررسی می کنید**
*

برای این که از زدن آزمونا دلسرد نشین دونه به دونه آپلود کردم ، هر شب یک آزمون رو بگیرید و کار کنید.


تنها راه پیشرفت دروس عمومی همینه ، دنبال میان بر نباشید تهش بن بسته

این که 4 روز ، روزی 25 تست از عمومی ها بزنید خیلی بهتر از اینه که 100 تست عمومی در یک روز بزنید.


*مشق شب 1 

مشق شب 2 

مشق شب 3 

مشق شب 4 

مشق شب 5 

مشق شب 6 

مشق شب 7 

مشق شب 8 

مشق شب 9 

مشق شب 10 

مشق شب 11 

مشق شب 12 

مشق شب 13

مشق شب 14 

مشق شب 15 

مشق شب 16 

مشق شب 17 

مشق شب 18 

مشق شب 19 

مشق شب 20 

مشق شب 21 

مشق شب 22 

مشق شب 23 

مشق شب 24 

مشق شب 25 

مشق شب 26 

مشق شب 27 

مشق شب 28 

مشق شب 29 

مشق شب 30 

مشق شب 31 

مشق شب 32 

مشق شب 33 

مشق شب 34 

مشق شب 35 

مشق شب 36 

مشق شب 37 

مشق شب 38 

مشق شب 39 

مشق شب 40 

مشق شب 41 

مشق شب 42 

مشق شب 43 

مشق شب 44 

مشق شب 45 

مشق شب 46 

مشق شب 47 

مشق شب 48

مشق شب 49 

مشق شب 50 

مشق شب 51 

مشق شب 52 

مشق شب 53 

مشق شب 54 

مشق شب 55 

مشق شب 56 

مشق شب 57 

مشق شب 58 

مشق شب 59

مشق شب 60 

مشق شب 61 

مشق شب 62

مشق شب 63 

مشق شب 64 

مشق شب 65 

مشق شب 66 

مشق شب 67 

مشق شب 68 

مشق شب 69 

مشق شب 70 

مشق شب 71 

مشق شب 72 

مشق شب 73 

مشق شب 74 

مشق شب 75 

مشق شب 76 

مشق شب 77 

مشق شب 78 

مشق شب 79 

مشق شب 80 

مشق شب 81 

مشق شب 82 

مشق شب 83 

مشق شب 84 

مشق شب 85 

مشق شب 86 

مشق شب 87 

مشق شب 88 

مشق شب 89 

مشق شب 90 

مشق شب 91

مشق شب 92 

مشق شب 93 

مشق شب 94 

مشق شب 95 

مشق شب 96 

مشق شب 97 

مشق شب 98 

مشق شب 99

مشق شب 100 

*

----------


## high-flown

ممنون به شدت احساس نیازمیکردم.

----------


## ahmadreza9001

لینک نداره که :/

----------


## mahdi_artur

> لینک نداره که :/


لینک دانلود زیر تیتر هر مجموعه سوال ب صورت یه مستطیله

----------


## Hacker

خیلی متشکر
از کی خوبه شروع کنیم زدن این ها رو؟

----------


## m-h-s-h

دمت گرم.شیر مادرت حلالت

----------


## ahmadreza9001

> لینک دانلود زیر تیتر هر مجموعه سوال ب صورت یه مستطیله


ممنون. تصاویر لود نشده بود

----------


## darling

عالیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییییه عالیییییییییی :Y (544):  :Y (454):

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خیلی متشکر
> از کی خوبه شروع کنیم زدن این ها رو؟


از امشب

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

مهدی دستت درست، واقعا دنبال یه چیزی بودم یه متنو کلوز درست و درمون داشته باشه، دمت. گرم

----------


## mahsakiasi

_واقعا نمیدونم چطور از لطفی که به بچه ها میکنین تشکر کنم فقط اکه میشه تاپیکو آپ نگه دارین کساییکه هنوز اینجارو ندیدن هم بتونن بعدا استفاده کنن_

----------


## nokia

برا هرمشق چقد تایم بزاریم ؟! 
من سرعت عملم یکم ضعیف بید =|

----------


## Sakura

یه سوال، اینا جامعه؟ یا فصل به فصل؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> خوبی داداش ببخشید میتونی ارایه کنکور سراسری اخیر رو قرار بدی ممنون میشم


120 تست آرایه جدید گلچین آزمون های آزمایشی و ... :


110 تست آرایه کنکور داخل و خارج چند سال اخیر:

 @Mahdi7070

----------


## mahdi_artur

> برا هرمشق چقد تایم بزاریم ؟! 
> من سرعت عملم یکم ضعیف بید =|


اگه آموزشی می زنید هر چقدر دوست داشتین
اگه سرعتی می زنید نهایت نیم ساعت = 15 دقیقه آزمون + 15 دقیقه تحلیل

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## mahdi_artur



----------


## zhi.a

بیا بالا :/
من هر شب کلی بدبختی دارم پیدات کنم :/ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Hisen

*سلام من شب بیستم رو دارم میزنم . 
مرسی از شما عزیز دل*

----------


## mahdi_artur

Up

----------


## mahboobe

[color="#a*ممنونم ازتون  سپاس فراوان*9a9a9"][/color]

----------


## Hisen

*تا الان 40 تا فایل زده شده و تقریبا 60 تا دیگه مونده . ایشالا با روزی دو تا زدن تا اولای عید دیگه تموم بشه . 
باز هم تشکر از آرتور عزیز*

----------


## مونیکا گلر

عااااااالی و فوق العاده بودن اجرتون با خدا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mahdi_artur

*برو بالا*

----------


## melody2016

بسیار عالی بود. ممنون از استارتر عزیز
 :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):  :Y (592):  :Y (592):  :Y (592): 
فقط سوالای دینی رو نداره انگار نه؟

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


برو بالا


سلام .
به نظرت بعد از زدن ازمون های عمومی گاج بیام این مشق شب هارو بزنم یا برگردم کنکور های سال قبل تر از ۹۳ رو بزنم؟*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط indomitable




سلام .
به نظرت بعد از زدن ازمون های عمومی گاج بیام این مشق شب هارو بزنم یا برگردم کنکور های سال قبل تر از ۹۳ رو بزنم؟


سلام 
ترکیبی کار کن یک روز کنکور ها یک روز این ها 
بیشتر تمرکزت روی تحلیل کامل تک تک سوالات غلط نزده و حتی درست باشه

داخل درسی مثل دینی 
وقتی تستی را غلط زدی یا نزدی حتما کتاب دینی هر سه سال دم دستت باشه ، 
ببین سوال از کجاست اگر از آیات کتاب بود کنار آن آیه نکته اش را بنویس اگر از متن بود حتما متن آن مبحث را از کتاب کامل بخوان و نکته سوال را داخل متن های لایت کن تا دم کنکور این های لایت ها را دوباره و سه باره بخوانی

در ادبیات وقتی ...
* تست لغت و املا غلط زدی حتما یک دفترچه کنارت داشته باش ، آن لغت و مشابه آن لغت را همراه با معنی داخل آن دفترچه یادداشت کن
برای مثال:
سیماب: جیوه 
ولللی » سیم : نقره
ترجیح: برتری دادن (رجحان) 
وللی » ترجیه: امید داشتن
اسیر: در بند، گرفتار
وللللی » اثیر: کره آتش
ستور جمع نیست
با اینکه خیلی بهش میاد که جمع باشه ولی ستوران جمعه ! 
* تست آرایه زدی و استعاره مشکل داشتی حتما داخل چند برگه a4 نکات مربوط به استعاره را از جزوه/کتاب بخوان و چکیده از آن نکات را داخل آن برگه های a4 یادداشت کن، کنایه ها را یادداشت کن ، تلمیح های خاص و بیت های خاص را یادداشت کن داخلش.
برای مثال:
نکته مهم:
هر تشخیصی استعاره هست
هر استعاره مصرحه ای مجاز هست.
دلیل:
گل خندید
گل مانند انسانی هست که می‌خندد
شکر تو مرا بیهوش کرد
گونه های مانند شکر استفاده لغت در معنی غیر اصلی
* تست زبان فارسی اشتباه زدی حتما یک دفتر 40 برگ داشته باش و نکات مهم تر تست ها را بنویس داخلش 
برای مثال:
اگر نهاد حذف شده باشه و فعل شناسه اون نهادو داشته باشه، نهاد حذف به قرینه لفظی شده نه معنوی.
مثال: مُردم.
من حذف به قرینه لفظی شده.
مثال بهتر:رفت
او حذف لفظی شده.
* تست تاریخ ادبیات اشتباه زدی انتهای دفترچه ای که برای لغات بود برو و نکات خاص آن تست ها را یادداشت کن
جهت مثال:
اسرار نامه مال عطار
الهي نامه مال سنايي
الهی نامه عطار هم داره
* تست قرابت اشتباه میزنی؟ اشکال ندارد ، اشتباه بزن ولی خواهشا موضوع کلی آن بیتی که دیر متوجه نکته اش شدی را با مطالعه کامل پاسخنامه تست بخوان و سعی کن یادش بگیری! 

داخل درس عربی:
جان هر که دوست داری اگر تست ترجمه غلط زدی که با ترفند های روتین ترجمه قابل حل 100 درصدی نبود و نیاز بود چند لغت خاص هم بلد باشی حتما آن لغات لعنتی را نیز داخل دفترچه لغات فارسی ات (اشکال ندارد) یادداشت کن تا مرورشان کنی
برای مثال:
شرطه : اداره پلیس 
شرطی : خود پلیس
ینتقل : منتقل میشود
ینقل : منتقل میکند 
* اگر تست مربوط به قواعد اشتباه زدی برو و دوباره یک دور سریع درسنامه آن قاعده را مطالعه اش کن این می شود مرور عربی.

در انگلیسی ...
وضعیتت بد است؟ (با توجه به درصد هایی که گذاشتی)
اشکال ندارد 
ولی خواهشا مطالعه این درس را به بعد از عید موکول نکن ، از همین الان شروع کن به تقویت درصد این درس.*

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط melody2016


بسیار عالی بود. ممنون از استارتر عزیز

فقط سوالای دینی رو نداره انگار نه؟


سلام
خیر دینی ندارد*

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur




سلام 
ترکیبی کار کن یک روز کنکور ها یک روز این ها 
بیشتر تمرکزت روی تحلیل کامل تک تک سوالات غلط نزده و حتی درست باشه

داخل درسی مثل دینی 
وقتی تستی را غلط زدی یا نزدی حتما کتاب دینی هر سه سال دم دستت باشه ، 
ببین سوال از کجاست اگر از آیات کتاب بود کنار آن آیه نکته اش را بنویس اگر از متن بود حتما متن آن مبحث را از کتاب کامل بخوان و نکته سوال را داخل متن های لایت کن تا دم کنکور این های لایت ها را دوباره و سه باره بخوانی

در ادبیات وقتی ...
* تست لغت و املا غلط زدی حتما یک دفترچه کنارت داشته باش ، آن لغت و مشابه آن لغت را همراه با معنی داخل آن دفترچه یادداشت کن
برای مثال:
سیماب: جیوه 
ولللی » سیم : نقره
ترجیح: برتری دادن (رجحان) 
وللی » ترجیه: امید داشتن
اسیر: در بند، گرفتار
وللللی » اثیر: کره آتش
ستور جمع نیست
با اینکه خیلی بهش میاد که جمع باشه ولی ستوران جمعه ! 
* تست آرایه زدی و استعاره مشکل داشتی حتما داخل چند برگه a4 نکات مربوط به استعاره را از جزوه/کتاب بخوان و چکیده از آن نکات را داخل آن برگه های a4 یادداشت کن، کنایه ها را یادداشت کن ، تلمیح های خاص و بیت های خاص را یادداشت کن داخلش.
برای مثال:
نکته مهم:
هر تشخیصی استعاره هست
هر استعاره مصرحه ای مجاز هست.
دلیل:
گل خندید
گل مانند انسانی هست که می‌خندد
شکر تو مرا بیهوش کرد
گونه های مانند شکر استفاده لغت در معنی غیر اصلی
* تست زبان فارسی اشتباه زدی حتما یک دفتر 40 برگ داشته باش و نکات مهم تر تست ها را بنویس داخلش 
برای مثال:
اگر نهاد حذف شده باشه و فعل شناسه اون نهادو داشته باشه، نهاد حذف به قرینه لفظی شده نه معنوی.
مثال: مُردم.
من حذف به قرینه لفظی شده.
مثال بهتر:رفت
او حذف لفظی شده.
* تست تاریخ ادبیات اشتباه زدی انتهای دفترچه ای که برای لغات بود برو و نکات خاص آن تست ها را یادداشت کن
جهت مثال:
اسرار نامه مال عطار
الهي نامه مال سنايي
الهی نامه عطار هم داره
* تست قرابت اشتباه میزنی؟ اشکال ندارد ، اشتباه بزن ولی خواهشا موضوع کلی آن بیتی که دیر متوجه نکته اش شدی را با مطالعه کامل پاسخنامه تست بخوان و سعی کن یادش بگیری! 

داخل درس عربی:
جان هر که دوست داری اگر تست ترجمه غلط زدی که با ترفند های روتین ترجمه قابل حل 100 درصدی نبود و نیاز بود چند لغت خاص هم بلد باشی حتما آن لغات لعنتی را نیز داخل دفترچه لغات فارسی ات (اشکال ندارد) یادداشت کن تا مرورشان کنی
برای مثال:
شرطه : اداره پلیس 
شرطی : خود پلیس
ینتقل : منتقل میشود
ینقل : منتقل میکند 
* اگر تست مربوط به قواعد اشتباه زدی برو و دوباره یک دور سریع درسنامه آن قاعده را مطالعه اش کن این می شود مرور عربی.

در انگلیسی ...
وضعیتت بد است؟ (با توجه به درصد هایی که گذاشتی)
اشکال ندارد 
ولی خواهشا مطالعه این درس را به بعد از عید موکول نکن ، به من پیام بده تا جزوه ای بفرستم آن را بخوانی و از همین الان شروع کنی به تقویت درصد این درس.



اهان.مرسی خیلی کامل بود.
ولی درمورد کنکور های قبل ۹۳ نگفتی؟اونارو نزنم؟فقد این مشق شب ها به علاوه گاج عمومی؟برای اختصاصیاهم قبل ۹۳ رو نزنم؟

در مورد تحلیل هم من صبح که ازمون رو میزنم تا شبش درس به درس تحلیل میکنم و همه تستای زده و نزده رو تحلیل میکنم و یه دفتر سالنامه خریدم که توش اینجوری مینویسم:






این یه نمونه تحلیلم بودش که فعلا توش خامم.و دارم شگرد هایی مه برای اون ازمون به کار بردم رو مینویسم که ببینم کدومش راحت ترم.*

----------


## mlt

مهدی دستور زبان کدوم قسمتش راحته که بخونیمش؟کلا کنکور نظام جدید از کدوم مباحث چندتا اومده؟ میخوام یکی دوتا مبحث که قطعی تست ازشون میاد(با توجه به عمومی های این دوسال)بخونم

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


مهدی دستور زبان کدوم قسمتش راحته که بخونیمش؟کلا کنکور نظام جدید از کدوم مباحث چندتا اومده؟ میخوام یکی دوتا مبحث که قطعی تست ازشون میاد(با توجه به عمومی های این دوسال)بخونم


حاج آقا نقل میگرفتی تا بفهمم
دستور زبان نظام جدید در برابر قدیم مثل شوخیه 
به نظرم هیچ جاشو حذف نکن
چرا؟
چون میرسی از حتی عید هم که شروع کنی یکی دو دور تمام کنی
ولی اگه بازم نگرانشی
یه کتاب مث الگو مبحثی رو وردار 
اول فصل 3 رو بخون (فعل)
بعد فصل 2 (نقش کلمات) 
فصل 6 (جمله)
فصل 7 (شیوه بلاغی)
فصل 8 (حذف)
آخرم فصل 1 رو بخون (گروه اسمی)
این ها درسنامه شون چند صفحه بیشتر نیست و مهم تست هایی ست که میزنی که اگر در تنگنای زمانی قرار داری از این فصل هایی که مذکور شدم ضریب دار تست بزن و قشنگ تحلیل کن تست ها رو 3 تا تست زبان فارسی تضمینه.*

----------


## mlt

گفتم تاپیک خودته دیگه بهش سر میزنی
دریافت دارم با هفت خان ولی الگو ندارم.احساس میکنم دریافت بهتر بقیه هست


> *
> 
> حاج آقا نقل میگرفتی تا بفهمم
> دستور زبان نظام جدید در برابر قدیم مثل شوخیه 
> به نظرم هیچ جاشو حذف نکن
> چرا؟
> چون میرسی از حتی عید هم که شروع کنی یکی دو دور تمام کنی
> ولی اگه بازم نگرانشی
> یه کتاب مث الگو مبحثی رو وردار 
> ...

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


گفتم تاپیک خودته دیگه بهش سر میزنی
دریافت دارم با هفت خان ولی الگو ندارم.احساس میکنم دریافت بهتر بقیه هست


از ه.س بدم میاد ولی کتابای دریافت رو چون خودش ننوشته و فقط به اسمش منتشر کردن کتابای بدی نیست
جدیدشو نمیدونم دقیق ولی نظام قدیم زبان فارسی نشر دریافت یه کتاب قطور 400 صفحه ای بود که فقط خوندن درسنامه هاش 3 ماه تابستون منو گرفت و عملا وقتمو حروم کرد چون زبان فارسی مثل ریاضی فیزیک بیشتر روی تست زدن و تحلیل تست میگرده تا درسنامه. بعد خوندن این کتاب مطالب هم در ذهنم نمیموند مجبور بودم هی دوره کنم نکاتشو (پر از نکته بود ، بعضا نکاتشم به درد کنکور نمیخوردن)
با این اوصاف بهتره یه درسنامه جمع و جور تر بخونی شاید قطر کتاب نظام جدیدشم زیاده واسه همین به فکر اولویت دادن به مباحث مهمتر افتادی ولی اینو بدون کارِت با یه کتاب تست محور تر که درسنامه خلاصه داره بهتر راه میافته. حالا به نظر خودت راه می افته؟
اگه جواب سوال بالا منفیه همون مباحثی که بالا گفتم رو از دریافت با اولویت بالا بخون تا هر جا که رسیدی اگر هم که مثبته بهتره بری مبحثی الگو رو دانلود کنی شروع کنی به مطالعه اون و تستاشو درو کنی تا دستت بیاد همه نکات. 
ولی در هر صورت از این فایل که نکته و تست کاملی از همه مباحثه هم غافل نباش چون اومده در قالب تست های برگزیده همه مباحث مهم رو کامل پوشش داده خیلی توپه حجم زیادشم بخاطر اسلاید بودن صفحاته وگرنه حجمی هم نداره:
https://uupload.ir/view/e9sq_دستور_زبان_فارسی.pdf/*

----------


## mlt

نظام قدیمشو دیدم
نظام جدیدش در برابر قدیمش تقریبا  مثل کتاب جامع در برابر جمعبندی از نظر حجم :Yahoo (94): 
یه فصل از دریافت خوندم همش یادم میرفت باید مرور میکردم برا همینم گفتم 2فصلو بخونم مرور کنم بهتره
یه جی بی هست مال خیلی سبزه اونو خریدم درسنامش خوبه شاید اونو خوندم و تستو از هفت خان زدم



> *
> 
> از ه.س بدم میاد ولی کتابای دریافت رو چون خودش ننوشته و فقط به اسمش منتشر کردن کتابای بدی نیست
> جدیدشو نمیدونم دقیق ولی نظام قدیم زبان فارسی نشر دریافت یه کتاب قطور 400 صفحه ای بود که فقط خوندن درسنامه هاش 3 ماه تابستون منو گرفت و عملا وقتمو حروم کرد چون زبان فارسی مثل ریاضی فیزیک بیشتر روی تست زدن و تحلیل تست میگرده تا درسنامه. بعد خوندن این کتاب مطالب هم در ذهنم نمیموند مجبور بودم هی دوره کنم نکاتشو (پر از نکته بود ، بعضا نکاتشم به درد کنکور نمیخوردن)
> با این اوصاف بهتره یه درسنامه جمع و جور تر بخونی شاید قطر کتاب نظام جدیدشم زیاده واسه همین به فکر اولویت دادن به مباحث مهمتر افتادی ولی اینو بدون کارِت با یه کتاب تست محور تر که درسنامه خلاصه داره بهتر راه میافته. حالا به نظر خودت راه می افته؟
> اگه جواب سوال بالا منفیه همون مباحثی که بالا گفتم رو از دریافت با اولویت بالا بخون تا هر جا که رسیدی اگر هم که مثبته بهتره بری مبحثی الگو رو دانلود کنی شروع کنی به مطالعه اون و تستاشو درو کنی تا دستت بیاد همه نکات. 
> ولی در هر صورت از این فایل که نکته و تست کاملی از همه مباحثه هم غافل نباش چون اومده در قالب تست های برگزیده همه مباحث مهم رو کامل پوشش داده خیلی توپه حجم زیادشم بخاطر اسلاید بودن صفحاته وگرنه حجمی هم نداره:
> https://uupload.ir/view/e9sq_دستور_زبان_فارسی.pdf/*

----------


## mlt

این همه فایل که میزاری انجمن از کجا میاری؟


> *
> 
> از ه.س بدم میاد ولی کتابای دریافت رو چون خودش ننوشته و فقط به اسمش منتشر کردن کتابای بدی نیست
> جدیدشو نمیدونم دقیق ولی نظام قدیم زبان فارسی نشر دریافت یه کتاب قطور 400 صفحه ای بود که فقط خوندن درسنامه هاش 3 ماه تابستون منو گرفت و عملا وقتمو حروم کرد چون زبان فارسی مثل ریاضی فیزیک بیشتر روی تست زدن و تحلیل تست میگرده تا درسنامه. بعد خوندن این کتاب مطالب هم در ذهنم نمیموند مجبور بودم هی دوره کنم نکاتشو (پر از نکته بود ، بعضا نکاتشم به درد کنکور نمیخوردن)
> با این اوصاف بهتره یه درسنامه جمع و جور تر بخونی شاید قطر کتاب نظام جدیدشم زیاده واسه همین به فکر اولویت دادن به مباحث مهمتر افتادی ولی اینو بدون کارِت با یه کتاب تست محور تر که درسنامه خلاصه داره بهتر راه میافته. حالا به نظر خودت راه می افته؟
> اگه جواب سوال بالا منفیه همون مباحثی که بالا گفتم رو از دریافت با اولویت بالا بخون تا هر جا که رسیدی اگر هم که مثبته بهتره بری مبحثی الگو رو دانلود کنی شروع کنی به مطالعه اون و تستاشو درو کنی تا دستت بیاد همه نکات. 
> ولی در هر صورت از این فایل که نکته و تست کاملی از همه مباحثه هم غافل نباش چون اومده در قالب تست های برگزیده همه مباحث مهم رو کامل پوشش داده خیلی توپه حجم زیادشم بخاطر اسلاید بودن صفحاته وگرنه حجمی هم نداره:
> https://uupload.ir/view/e9sq_دستور_زبان_فارسی.pdf/*

----------


## ZAh_Akb

این فایل تست دستور خیلی جالب و عالی بود

----------


## matinaz

اقا عجب چیز سمیه ممنون فقط اگه میشه برا درسا تخصصیم یه همچین حرکتی بزنین خیلی عالی میشه

----------


## Rozalin79

*UP*

----------


## Kiard

مثل همیشه فوق العاده 

من توی لغت و املا خیلی گیر میکنم ب نظرتون برای اون باید چ کار کنم؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Kiard


مثل همیشه فوق العاده 

من توی لغت و املا خیلی گیر میکنم ب نظرتون برای اون باید چ کار کنم؟


امیر ۷۶ یه چیز جالب گفت خیلی حال کردم 

زیاد روی لغات مکث نکن

---» وقتی میخواستم لغت حفظ کنم همون اول کار روی یه واژه که میومدم از گل و بلبل کشیدن کنارش گرفته تا نوشتن کد های مختلف و ساختن جمله باهاش و داستان سازی و ... هر چی بگی استفاده میکردم ولی بازم وقتی به یه حجم زیاد لغت میرسیدم اکثر لغات فراموشم میشد


بعدا فهمیدم این اشتباهه که واسه حفظ کردن ۳۰ تا لغت فارسی که روبروی هر کدوم لااقل سه چهارتا دیگه لغت إوردن (یعنی ۱۲۰ تا لغت) بیام ۴۰ دقیقه وقت بدم. تایم کمتری میدادم ولی در عوض تعداد مرور رو بیشتر میکردم ولی همیشه هم یه مرور کلی با تست شبای جمعه از کل لغات هفته داشتم. یهو میدیدی شب جمعه ۴۰۰ تا تست لغت زده بودم (لغت زبان + ادبیات) این خیلی خودش تاثیر داشت. تست لغت رو معمولا درست نیست که همون موقع که لغت میخونی بزنی باید یه فاصله بندازی تا لغاتی که باید فراموشت میشد کامل فراموشت بشن و بعدا با تست همه این لغات دوباره رو بیان و مرور بشن اینطوری وقتی داری دور nام لغات رو مرور میکنی دقیق میدونی کدوم لغت اهمیت بیشتری داشت واست و کدوم کمتر مهم بود.

در کنارش یه جزوه لغت داخل تاپیک شروع از فروردین گذاشتم اونو بخون اگر دوست داشتی خیلی جمع و جور تر گفته لغات رو.*

----------


## amir1376

> *
> امیر ۷۶ یه چیز جالب گفت خیلی حال کردم 
> 
> زیاد روی لغات مکث نکن
> 
> ---» وقتی میخواستم لغت حفظ کنم همون اول کار روی یه واژه که میومدم از گل و بلبل کشیدن کنارش گرفته تا نوشتن کد های مختلف و ساختن جمله باهاش و داستان سازی و ... هر چی بگی استفاده میکردم ولی بازم وقتی به یه حجم زیاد لغت میرسیدم اکثر لغات فراموشم میشد
> 
> 
> بعدا فهمیدم این اشتباهه که واسه حفظ کردن ۳۰ تا لغت فارسی که روبروی هر کدوم لااقل سه چهارتا دیگه لغت إوردن (یعنی ۱۲۰ تا لغت) بیام ۴۰ دقیقه وقت بدم. تایم کمتری میدادم ولی در عوض تعداد مرور رو بیشتر میکردم ولی همیشه هم یه مرور کلی با تست شبای جمعه از کل لغات هفته داشتم. یهو میدیدی شب جمعه ۴۰۰ تا تست لغت زده بودم (لغت زبان + ادبیات) این خیلی خودش تاثیر داشت. تست لغت رو معمولا درست نیست که همون موقع که لغت میخونی بزنی باید یه فاصله بندازی تا لغاتی که باید فراموشت میشد کامل فراموشت بشن و بعدا با تست همه این لغات دوباره رو بیان و مرور بشن اینطوری وقتی داری دور nام لغات رو مرور میکنی دقیق میدونی کدوم لغت اهمیت بیشتری داشت واست و کدوم کمتر مهم بود.
> ...


تست شبای جمله جالب بود 
تو برنامم اضافه میکنم 
مرسی

----------


## mahdi_artur

*Up*

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## Leciel

*Up.*

----------


## Fatemehiyy

Up

----------


## ha.hg

up

----------


## hls141516

up

----------


## Gord_Afarid

up

----------

